# Benutzernamen ändern



## Thomas (5. August 2007)

Hallo,
wir führen ab sofort im Forum keine Namensänderungen mehr durch - der Zeitaufwand dafür ist mittlerweile einfach zu groß geworden.
Evtl. finden wir in Zukunft eine andere Lösung dafür
Viele Grüße
Thomas


----------

